# Pimp My Fursona



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 19, 2008)

Okay, there's *two* things I need to do now that I'm out of the ghetto Toronto and got my mac back, and that's draw my fursona so I can have something to make an avatar out of and get back into drawing in general. I guess this could sorta double as a request for critiquing my stuff too since I've no doubt gotten really rusty, and I'm trying to turn this into a positive by making it an opportunity to break a lot of old bad habits - basically I teach myself how to draw all over again whenever this happens and I always become a better artist for it.

I'm open to a lot of suggestions. Basically my fursona is an anthropomorphic, non-digitigrade duo-tone (almost monochromatic) wolf (light brown fur on most of my body, tan colored fur on the sides of my face, front of my neck, front of my torso, inner thighs and underside of my tail) I'm muscular, really well defined, as if I had really short fur except for the fur of my neck and cheeks which tends to be a bit thicker and scruffier. But I'm not like body-builder size. My eyes are blue and tend to change shade a lot. My hair is brownish-blonde, always long though the length varies. I usually have it braided and beaded.

I've always strove to make my fursona reflect who I am. The thing is, who I am has changed over the years, but my fursona mostly hasn't. I've been toying with the idea of making myself a wolf-lion hybrid to reflect both my Rastafari beliefs and to symbolize the circumstances of being who I am as Rasta - the wolf symbolizing my mostly European heritage, Canadian upbringing and wolf therianthropy, the lion representing Africa, Rastafari and my feeling that, as a Rasta, I have let Jah(God), commonly represented as a lion, "enter me" and lead this wolf instead of the corrupt alpha wolves of Babylon(modern civilization) and the two blending to symbolize how I believe Europe and Africa, Europeans and Africans, Rastafari and Therianthropy can coexist harmoniously. But I'm not sure if it's really necessary, yet at the same time, why does it _need_ to be? It's something I will have to think on, but like I said, I'm open to advice.

In keeping with the Rasta theme, I think dreads are a must. I do not currently have dreads, though neither do a lot of Rastas but, as a Rasta it is always understood that one's *Rasta* locks are in their heart, not on their head (there's a song that goes something like "not every dread is a Rasta, not every Rasta is a dread"). It makes sense on another level because one of my better known characters, Rama, looks like a buffer and more tribalistic version of my fursona, just with dreadlocks down to his back instead of shoulder length braids, and a lot of people assume he _is_ my fursona. Since he _is_ at least one representation of something I aspire to, why not for all intents and purposes say they may as well be the same character? However, I want my "official" fursona, that is, the representation of the artist as _he is_ rather than what he believes he _would be_ in an alternate universe to grow as _I_ grow, locks and all, and if I _had_ dreads, they would be nowhere near as long as Rama's so I think I should probably start with much shorter ones, and progressively draw them longer as time goes on.

As for clothes, bling and shit like that I guess that could probably change as time goes on as well. That's one area I can play a lot with _regardless_ of time. I have a necklace made of Sculpey (basically plasticine you bake which turns into almost like a plastic) I made like a year ago which BTW I've had for too long not to have posted online that represents a lot of what I believe not just about spirituality but life (but like I always say, what's the difference between the two?) which it's high time I started putting on my fursona. I've got some ideas swimming in my head, as well as ideas for poses and the like but once again, input is appreciated.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Jul 19, 2008)

Cool story, bro.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 19, 2008)

thanks but it aint a story.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 19, 2008)

Damn, you definitely have a lot behind your character. The symbolism, especially with the lion and wolf, is fascinating.

I'm clueless on coloring, and only just beginning to pick of drawing really. I don't even know what digitigrade coloring is x_x

The most I can really say is that I'll be anticipating seeing it.. oh, and you can never have too much of those muscles, but the latter is only serving to my own interests, so.. don't pay it any mind?


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Jul 20, 2008)

I should expand a little more on what I like about this fursona.  Dreadlocks are an impressive touch if done right, and from what I read here you seem to understand them much better than most.  I was going to have my mane styled in thick white locks like the really hardcore Ras Tafari, as a nod to my heritage...but I conveniently forgot to mention it when I was getting a commission.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 20, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Damn, you definitely have a lot behind your character. The symbolism, especially with the lion and wolf, is fascinating.



Thanks 

Oh shit that reminds me. I wrote this poem called "The Lion & The Wolf" that I performed for a dub poetry show at my college back in November. I oughtta post it sometime, cuz they loved it.


			
				Grimfang said:
			
		

> I'm clueless on coloring, and only just beginning to pick of drawing really. I don't even know what digitigrade coloring is x_x



er, its not a type of coloring. Sorry my wording was probably fucked up when I said that. Naw man, digitigrade is like the hind legs of most mammals. Think Gargoyles. Thems was digitigrade.


			
				Grimfang said:
			
		

> you can never have too much of those muscles, but the latter is only serving to my own interests, so.. don't pay it any mind?



That's what Rama is for ;-)


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 20, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Oh shit that reminds me. I wrote this poem called "The Lion & The Wolf" that I performed for a dub poetry show at my college back in November. I oughtta post it sometime, cuz they loved it.



I'd be interested in reading this if you have it backed up from the FA down-ness.



Wolf-Bone said:


> er, its not a type of coloring. Sorry my wording was probably fucked up when I said that. Naw man, digitigrade is like the hind legs of most mammals. Think Gargoyles. Thems was digitigrade.



durr.. ok.. *is smart*



Wolf-Bone said:


> That's what Rama is for ;-)



Can't.. find.. this "rama"


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 20, 2008)

I actually thought your avatar was cool when i always saw it, i would like to see your stuff and i would gladly give opinions about it.


----------



## Charkonian (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm tempted to take this explanation, and sketch out something.

Don't expect it, though. Most of my endeavors end up down the drain. And I lack comprehension enough to understand some of the eloquent phrasing here.

But it's quite an intricate design. And about damn time there's more non-digitigrade characters out there. I mean, seriously. Flat feet are awesome.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 20, 2008)

Charkonian said:


> I'm tempted to take this explanation, and sketch out something.



I won't stop ya, but I ain't requesting others draw me since I can/need to do that for myself and talking about it/gaining input from the ideas will help that process.


			
				Charkonian said:
			
		

> Don't expect it, though. Most of my endeavors end up down the drain. And I lack comprehension enough to understand some of the eloquent phrasing here.



Don't be so hard on yourself man. Just reading "eloquent phrasing" a lot helps you know it over time.


			
				Charkonian said:
			
		

> about damn time there's more non-digitigrade characters out there. I mean, seriously. Flat feet are awesome.



Really? Cuz Goldenwolf had this drawing she made trying to explain, in her view, the difference between weres and furries, design-wise and one of the defining characteristics was weres being digitigrade and furries being flat-footed. But that was literally *years* ago and it was kind of a stupid/false dichotomy in the first place.


----------



## Charkonian (Jul 20, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I won't stop ya, but I ain't requesting others draw me since I can/need to do that for myself and talking about it/gaining input from the ideas will help that process.



I read something about you doing a graphic novel in another thread. We have similar goals. You have my support, dude.




Wolf-Bone said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself man. Just reading "eloquent phrasing" a lot helps you know it over time.



*Smiles* Thanks. I'll keep that in mind. Maybe dig myself into another book sooner or later.




Wolf-Bone said:


> Really? Cuz Goldenwolf had this drawing she made trying to explain, in her view, the difference between weres and furries, design-wise and one of the defining characteristics was weres being digitigrade and furries being flat-footed. But that was literally *years* ago and it was kind of a stupid/false dichotomy in the first place.



... you do present a point, being furries CAN BE weres, and vice versa. So the legs are shaped different... so what? It's still a furry, if the person chooses it to be.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow I got way the fuck ahead of myself there. First off I need to get a scanner, and preferably a better tablet than what I've got now. I can do without the tablet if I must, at least for the short term but a scanner is a must. So it might be a _little_ while before I update this.


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 23, 2008)

I think I would be able to help more if I knew more about the Rastafarian faith itself, because that seems to be a really important part of the imagery and character you are creating.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 23, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> I think I would be able to help more if I knew more about the Rastafarian faith itself, because that seems to be a really important part of the imagery and character you are creating.



Well, my fursona doesn't wear it on his sleeve, so pretty much any suggestion is a good suggestion.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 24, 2008)

Not my _official_ fursona (his name's actually Scythe) but can be considered an alter-ego.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 24, 2008)

Niceness, wonder what's going on here...


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 24, 2008)

It's a cropped version of a bigger pic that's from my FA gallery. He's in the underworld facing a sickly cloaked figure weilding an ax.


----------



## ExTo (Jul 24, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> It's a cropped version of a bigger pic that's from my FA gallery. He's in the underworld facing a sickly cloaked figure weilding an ax.



All I can say is that it makes for a very fine avy.

Finally we can put a face on that good ol' Wolf-Bone.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 24, 2008)

ExTo said:


> All I can say is that it makes for a very fine avy.
> 
> Finally we can put a face on that good ol' Wolf-Bone.



Word goin' 'round backstage is it's not the face some people are interested in :-/


----------



## ExTo (Jul 25, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Word goin' 'round backstage is it's not the face some people are interested in :-/



Well with the expression on his face there's little wonder about that, but see how I personally care.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 25, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Word goin' 'round backstage is it's not the face some people are interested in :-/



:3



ExTo said:


> Well with the expression on his face there's little wonder about that, but see how I personally care.



:3


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 26, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Not my _official_ fursona (his name's actually Scythe) but can be considered an alter-ego.



Its...quite appetizing...errr I man nice


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 26, 2008)

Hanzo said:


> I *man* nice



Freudian slip ftw


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 26, 2008)

Damn my typos.....oh well. I guess i can always talk like a cave man "I...man....Nice. You...furry....mmm"


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 27, 2008)

Mmm indeed.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 6, 2008)

k, I'm so open to anything lately if you wanna do ANYTHING with this fursona, get at me. I dunno how long it's gonna take to get drawings done, really.

PS: I mean sex-wise.


----------

